# Taller tire on skid steerer



## bike5200

If you run taller tires on a skid. Will you go faster? How much power will be lost?
I have 10x16.5 tires on my skid.


----------



## elite1msmith

how much taller?

some simple math will give you your answer, but i would keep in mind that your machine was designed to use that size tire, and it might put extra stress on the hydro system, and keyway shafts


----------



## bike5200

The taller tire would just be for pushing snow. I just wondering if any one was running a taller tire.


----------



## hickslawns

Yes, it will go faster. We do this for snow only on our 773. Doesn't make it a 2 speed, but more like a 1 1/2 speed. lol Just have to watch as the boom arms just barely clear the taller tires. Bucket doesn't quite touch the ground when level either, but we are using a plow in these conditions and tilting forward a hair doesn't effect it.


----------



## bike5200

hickslawns;611845 said:


> Yes, it will go faster. We do this for snow only on our 773. Doesn't make it a 2 speed, but more like a 1 1/2 speed. lol Just have to watch as the boom arms just barely clear the taller tires. Bucket doesn't quite touch the ground when level either, but we are using a plow in these conditions and tilting forward a hair doesn't effect it.


What size tire do you run, what type and did you get different rims?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im very interested in this as I have a s300 bobcat also but I would think the weight of my machine would be hard to find something to work. Picture would be awesome


----------



## xtreem3d

if your running 16.5 x 10 you can go to the 12" wide tire which is about 2 inches taller i believe..on the s 300 you should have 12x16.5's and would need 17" wheels or bigger and new tires. someone may make a 14' wide tire ( that might also be taller) that might work on the s300 w/ stock wheels


----------



## maximus44

Hey Midtown,not to change the the subject here,but,how do u like your s300 for snow?
enough power? would u buy a bobcat again? and finnally,would u recomend the s330?
Thanks


----------



## hickslawns

bike- The rims were off a larger Case skid loader, but fit the bolt pattern on my 773. The size is 33x12.50 on a 16.5 rim.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was thinking about something along the lines of truck tires. like guys have mentioned before. I think they were called snowpaws or something. 

s300 is totally awesome. tons of power. I havent even looked up the s330. I can move alot of snow. I would buy bobcat again. However I have not used anything else other then bobcat. First used a s185 for walk way stuff and loading salt. Then few years back rented a s250 and finally bought a new s300. We had ordered a 2 speed completly loaded however we took delivery and used it then about a week later, called to ask, ok how do you make it go 2 speed, and they told use, we were like hmmmm didnt we order that. So then we pulled the order sheet and it was listed to have 2 speed. ANyways we negotiated and ended up keeping the machine but getting a big discount back as it was a major mistake. I made my own blade last year, held up pretty good, I can see where I can make a few improvements this year. I drive this machine all over the place. I have many places that I do and I just drive it from place to place as they are so close. I spend about 8 to 9 hours on a snow fall. I have 2 buckets which I leave 1 at each pile, across town, so I can load at either location and I drive around with the plow. Bought new tires this year, so I should be able to even push more. Also am rigging up a trailer hitch on the back that will hold a small crib/carrier that I can put pails of salt in to do that walks of places I have. I have thought about trading in but I am very happy with everything so I dont want to take a big hit on the trade in value. Im better to drive it till its no longer reliable then just use it to load salt and buy a new one.


----------



## snowandgo

I have 14-17.5 tires on my Gehl 5640. It is an approved option for the 56 and 66 series, and I believe standard on the 76 series. They cost a lot more than 12-16.5's and I had to get rims too. The 14's are 3 inches taller and 2 inches wider.

They are the same height as a 33x12.50-16.5, but about 1.5 inches wider.

Certainly larger tires will give you a little more speed, and a little more strain on the drivetrain, but for pushing snow, you should have no worries. You might consider finding a tall truck tire, as they might be cheaper. Just watch the weight ratings, i.e. don't go lifting pallets of salt on lightweight tires.

Going from 10-16.5 to 12-16.5 actually is only about 1.5 inches taller I believe. You shouldn't need new rims, but you may need rim spacers if you don't have enough clearance. The speed gains you get will be minimal, so make sure it is cost effective. 12-16.5's come in two different ply-ratings. You would only need the light duty ones, so they don't cost much more than the 10's


----------

